# Kali was put to sleep this afternoon



## TK Bunnies (Jul 20, 2009)

Kali's eye issue was a malignant tumor that had expanded and was pushing through her mouth and eye. There was no way to help her and the vet put her to sleep at around 2:30 pm. She suffered very little except possible head aches and tooth aches this past week. We miss her very much. She was a beautiful bunny and there will never be anouther bunny girl like her.

-TK :cry1:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 20, 2009)

We're so sorry to hear about Kali. It was the right thing to do, but, it's never easy. Our big boy Milli had a malignant tumor on his jaw--we had it cleaned out once to buy a little time, but, we already knew what was coming. Even when done to spare them pain and suffering, it's still not easy--never is easy to say goodbye to our babies no matter what. You rest in peace big boy and binky free. :bunnyangel:


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh...I'm so sorry, Sweetie!! 

:tears2:


----------



## CKGS (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful. It's so hard to let them go but sometimes the kindest thing. I wish you the best and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Kali.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh TK !~
I am so very very sorry !!
I have thought so much lately about what happned to her. 
You did the very best you could and she had a wonderful home with you

Now she can Binky Free with Bud at Rainbow Bridge :cry1:
Bud and Kali wereSO VERY LUCKY to have you as their mom 
"Hugs "

Maureen


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all your support and help. I really appreciate everything you've all done for me and my bunnies.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.



Binky Free Kaliink iris: :angelandbunny:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 20, 2009)

Binky free, Kali...
I'm so sorry, TK.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 20, 2009)

oh i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 21, 2009)

Kali was gorgeous, and so lucky to have had her forever home with you. Thinking of you and sending prayers your way as you grieve for your girl.ray: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stargazer (Jul 21, 2009)

:bigtears::hug2::hug2::hug2:


----------



## anneq (Jul 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss.
Kali had a wonderful home with you...such a beautiful bunny.
Binky-free at the bridge, Kali:magicwand:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your Kali. Binky free pretty girl.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing a bun to cancer can be so hard to deal with. 

She will be free from pain now and she has been lucky enough to have been fully loved to the end and for you guys to always put her interests first.

Binky Free Kali.

x


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I wouldn't have guessed that a malignant tumor was what was going on with her. That's so scary, and it must have been so difficult to know you couldn't have done anything else to help her. We always want to fix our pets' problems, and not being able to must have been so difficult. You did a very kind thing by having her put to sleep. I know she got great care with you and loved you very much.

Binky free, Kali.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss. Binky Free Kali


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 21, 2009)

so sorry to here of your loss he was a gorgeous bun, binky free Kali


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 9, 2009)

Your very hard, correctdecision was made out of love for Kali and at the Bridge she will know that and remember ALL the love you gave her during her timeliving with you. I'm sorry for your loss. 

Binky on at the bridge Kali ink iris:

Jo xx


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

Kali was really precious! Binky free, you are not forgotten!:bunnyangel:ray:urplepansy::rainbow:


----------

